# Reptile Eggs are... weird



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Another great video from Ricky Johnson of Advancing Herpetological Husbandry and Herp HQ, this time discussing some of the more unusual features of reptile eggs.


----------



## MrsTim (Aug 20, 2012)

Watched it, very interesting. I wondered whether separating hatchling immediately after hatching ( I.e. taking them out of the incubator as soon as they hatch, while the other eggs are still unhatched ) makes them more flighty.

I had to house 2 newly hatched corn snakes together for the first week or so, while the others were each in their own tubs. I did notice that the 2 that were together were more confident, and even after putting divider in the tub, the smaller one always managed to get back in with the bigger one. After separating them to their own tubs, the smaller became more nervous, and took a while to start feeding. 

It may have been completely accidental, but l did wonder then whether corn snake hatchlings would actually benefit from being kept together for a short time, before they start feeding?


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

I actually had a similar experience with a litter of Gaboons .. As it was a rescue and I wasn't aware of her being pregnant, I was a bit caught off guard when they were born. Didn't have enough tubs so I did house half the litter with mum ... I can't remember the size of the litter ... 20, 30 maybe a bit more (yepp, they throw big litters of deadly worms). But almost all of the separate ones were more chilled whereas the ones that stayed with mum were a lot more nervous once I separated them.

Edit: Oh and I am talking about litter, birth and pregnancy because they are born live .. To be honest, I never really knew whether snakes that are ovoviviparous (like most vipers aka grow in eggs but hatch inside mum) are still technically born or hatched lol ... To me they are born because they pop out of mum without egg ... And that's my own personal reality lol.


----------

